# This girl broke my heart.



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

look at this beautiful girl.










honestly, this really breaks my heart...

the rest of her pics can be seen here (mature audiences)

http://www.pbase.com/thpproductions/alyson

ive sent her an email sending my wishes, and if anyone feels the same heartbreak i do, i suggest u do the same.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh my, wasn't prepared for that. She is okay now?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Oh my, wasn't prepared for that. She is okay now?


 shes still in and out of the hospital, doesnt look good.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

damn, that sux.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that's some heavy sh*t









I hope she'll live through this...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Life can be so unfair,







so sorry.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SPEECHLESS


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Makes one appreciate what they were given in this life.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

there's 3 gazillion other people out there with similar medical predicaments too. Yawn.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?????,my condolencses


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> there's 3 gazillion other people out there with similar medical predicaments too. Yawn.


 um ok :rock: , why don't we all just call you "mr sensitive"


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow... thats rough. She seems to be getting throught it okay though... I'd be a mess.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > there's 3 gazillion other people out there with similar medical predicaments too. Yawn.
> ...


 or an asshole...


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

he would not say sh*t like that if it was his mom or sister, think before you type asshole


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well there are. You want me to go look up a bunch of kid cancer patients and child car crash victims so you can mourn them, too? Or are you just partial to this particular girl because she (used to be / still is) attractive?:rock:

You people are balking at something that is entirely unremarkable and quite common.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Memphis said:


> he would not say sh*t like that if it was his mom or sister, think before you type asshole


 I don't believe I've *ever* regretted making a post on the Lounge. And I've made almost 2000 posts here. So, yeah, there goes your childish argument. Psssh.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thank you for enlightening us with your antics P45.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

if noone had had this irrational drive to challenge my opinion, we wouldn't have had this derailment would we? I didn't start anything, so don't act as though I'm guilty of something wrong.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> if noone had had this irrational drive to challenge my opinion, we wouldn't have had this derailment would we? I didn't start anything, so don't act as though I'm guilty of something wrong.


 What did you expect?! People were actually going to sympathize with your opinion?! Come on, you do it everytime to get a rise out of people. Dont try and play it innocent.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > there's 3 gazillion other people out there with similar medical predicaments too. Yawn.
> ...


 LMAO


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

oh and








for the girl, I hope she doesn't feel pain. I saw my best friend's dad die infront of my because of cancer, he was like my father..it hurts like hell seeing him get hurt...he was begging the doctor to stop his pain for good and let him die


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > if noone had had this irrational drive to challenge my opinion, we wouldn't have had this derailment would we? I didn't start anything, so don't act as though I'm guilty of something wrong.
> ...


 Isnt this about the time to cue the _"i think we should kill retarded 3 year olds because we kill dogs all the time"_ argument???









lets fill in the blanks:
a_ten__on w__re

sad story about the girl


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

supposed to spell antention whore?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yup!

*my arguments are just so illogical and silly. They make no sense whatsoever.* Clearly just a vain attempt of me to gain attention. If this were a normal forum, I'd surely be banned for trolling.

the girl brought up on this thread is SPECIAL.  She is UNIQUE. She is BEAUTIFUL. She deserves our focused attention while countless other less-physically-attractive people out there remain nonentities in our indifferent minds.

Now with all this piddly derailment aside, let us continue working together to heap sympathy upon this poor creature!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

although in retrospect I don't think any of you have ever made a real attempt at defeating my arguments/statements. Perhaps its frustration with your apparent inability to do this, coupled with your god-fearing mentality that drives you to discredit me so. "Well if we can't beat him then we'll just try and discredit him", or "Oh please he can't REALLY be serious, lol what a fuckin liar".

I try to draw my lines very clear when I pick a position, and I attempt to explain the thinking behind it quite thoroughly if someone challenges it. And of course I've done this many countless times.

If either of you two attempted to actually READ WHAT IS STATED instead of glancing at it and dismissing it as "lol what an attention whore", perhaps you'd gain a little understanding of my position, and would quit insulting me with these deeply misrepresentful accusations.









To put things in perspective, Xenon how would you feel if I went about trying to discredit you as a Christian whenever you mentioned so in your posts? I find your unsubstantiated derision of me in this sense to be OFFENSIVE. Fish forum lounges being something of social bastions that compensate for my lack of RL social life, I would like to think that my opinions hold the same weight as everyone else's, without some fellow making a lame attempt to dismiss them all off as insubstantial and worthless.

You might notice, from my controversial positions, that they all do seem to correlate on a linear scale. That's IDEOLOGICAL UNIFORMITY at work. I strive to confirm and maintain it, apparently unlike so many other people I run into, who don't really think these matters out and launch their hypocritical half-baked opinions. You, either advertently (for your own personal pleasure) or inadvertently misinterpret my ideological uniformity solely as yearning for attention.

I am a worldly, materialistic and selfish person, and I'm quite unabashed about it. My positions and arguments follow accordingly. Just because you come from the opposite end of the ideological spectrum gives you no rhetorical grounds to try and DISCREDIT me over my own god damned beliefs. I'd like to settle this issue here and now so that I don't have to trash another thread in a future argument over this matter, so if you have any further questions do ask them, either via the thread or aim or a pm. Thanks


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> although in retrospect I don't think any of you have ever made a real attempt at defeating my arguments/statements. Perhaps its frustration with your apparent inability to do this, coupled with your god-fearing mentality that drives you to discredit me so. "Well if we can't beat him then we'll just try and discredit him", or "Oh please he can't REALLY be serious, lol what a fuckin liar".
> 
> I try to draw my lines very clear when I pick a position, and I attempt to explain the thinking behind it quite thoroughly if someone challenges it. And of course I've done this many countless times.
> 
> ...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well your fat. And Dumb.

i win the argument. drew =









see everyone agrees

:nod:







:nod:







:nod:









you'll have to come up with better than that if you wanna bring down p45, bro


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

lol.. whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im not sympathizing with her looks, Im sympathizing with her and all the others that suffer from cancer. So are all the others in this thread. Were not all just feeling sorry for one person. This just happened to be a specific case.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im....So are all the others in this thread. Were not all just feeling sorry for one person. This just happened to be a specific case.


 if that were so, its reasonable to think someone else might have mentioned it already. The thread has not recieved any such reply prior to yours though. Therefore i think that's just what YOU think.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> well your fat. And Dumb.
> 
> i win the argument. drew =


 How old are you again?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

why dont you ask drew how old he is first, since his attempt at SPAM was equally childish. Stop acting so biased :rock:


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I like p45, he's a welcome respite from the usual "OMG im so sorry ill pray for him/her/it!!!11" posters.

-PK
-Would still hit it, even with the fucked-up leg.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

poor girl...










sorry for all of the immature speculation, the fact is: the situation is sad because we can see a specific case. Almost her whole life is posted including the changes...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> why dont you ask drew how old he is first, since his attempt at argumentation was equally childish. Stop acting so biased :rock:


 if i was going to argue with you, I would have actually said something. lol..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh thanks for clarifying, i guess i should say we just decided to spam for 3 posts there.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

anytime.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I agree P45..

but i still think its sad.. why cant sh*t like this happen to Bad people.. like rapist or preist who touch litte kids..

instead it happens to decent people only trying to live their lives.

i agree.. if you cannot pose a challange to ones argument, then dont comment on his opinion.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I was expecting some titty shots with that "Mature Content" warning. [email protected]!

I was going to say I hope she gets better, buuuuuuuuuuut. I can't, my emotions have been curbed by piranha45 and his way of [email protected] up a sad thread.

I have been drinking, hence don't want to feel simpathy for anyone, less it is for me.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

that is truely sad!


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

^^ agreed


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

This story is sad... and P45, so are all the other cases of cancer out there. You say that there are many more similar cases, and that's the truth. My nephew is one of them. He was diagnosed with brain cancer when he was born, and is now 7 years old living with it. He's constantly going through chemo, and right now, is in recession. It's been about a year since I've heard about him though, but I still pray that he's pulling through it all. However, I do believe that those given cancer were chosen for some reason, no matter what it is. Some to pull through and show others their strength... others to lose the battle, and give life to someone who may need their organs. All cases of any sicness is sad, but shouldn't be made overly dramatic. This particular case, however bad, is being made better. She's pulling through, and pushing herself beyond limits to get better. Every cancer patient is being taken care of someway or another, and are doing the best they can. They get







for that.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

....five years ago my first cousin (named Jim also) was found to have a serious form of cancer (he was 12 then).Now after 5 years and many surgeries,chemiotherapy's and great pain (psysical and psycological) he is 100% ok.I never have cried so much in my life than the first day he was in the hospital.....
The doctors said that his recovery is a miracle!
They said also that many kids of his age suffered from cancer cause the year they where born happened one of the biggest radiation accidents in history of europe (Chernobile) and all the eastern europe was exposed on great levels of radiation....Again it was a f*cking humans fault.A fault that destroy many people's lifes without a warning.....









*WHY?*


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Mistakes happen, and really, we can't do much but clean up the mess. Miracles happen. They were meant to happen. There's reasons that the survivors of cancer live on to tell their story. They're warning others of what they went through, to finish cleaning up the mess that was made by the mistake of someone else. They're erasing the mistake, and putting the good foot forward. God bless those people.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear about al these releatives that have cancer,but all hope goes out to you guys/girls.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> others to lose the battle, and give life to someone who may need their organs.


 Doesn't chemo render the organs unsuitable for donation?

I disagree, I don't think there's any point to it at all. Stray alpha particle in the right spot at the right time, WHAM! You've got cancer. There are a million things that can reach out and crush you like a bug for absolutely no reason whatsoever, and this girl is an excellent reminder of that.

-PK


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

p45 strikes again


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

next to go will be the parrot!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I know man, The Red X brakes my heart all the time


----------



## DoviiL (May 28, 2004)

compassion and understanding my friends.


----------

